# Seizure & Aggression



## I<3Jaeyo (May 28, 2010)

My dog Jaeyo suffers from idopathic seizures and he has had some territorialism but it always seemed to be linked to his seizures because as a young puppy he wasn't aggressive, hyper yes, but always friendly. 

As his seizures persisted so did his snappiness to visitors he wasn't familiar with and sensitivity to other dogs pawing him or even just bumping into him. 

My vet has recently told me that his seizures can be related to his aggression as he has a pattern of being aggressive a day or two prior to a seizure or he will be more sensitive for a few days after he has had a seizure. 

As well, he has become much better at handling visitors at the house and didn't have a seizure for a month or two. then one day he snapped at a visitor we had which was unusual after so much time, then that afternoon he had a seizure. 

Just wondering if anybody knows about this or has had some experience with it.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome sorry to hear about Jaeyo how old is he.

i have no esperience with this sorry, i think someone els posted about theor dog aveing seizures some time last year, will have a look for the thread. 


did you cantact his breeder to ask if any of the other pups from the litter suffer from this.

i do know that poodles and cockers can suffer from epilepsy, but other than that cant realy help. 

here is the link to the thread.
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=53&highlight=seizures


----------



## AriEliyah (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, that's tough. 
I don't know if this will help, but, my family used to have a husky-shepherd and he was epileptic from puppyhood. He did not display aggression, however. The seizures lasted into his adulthood, until, finally, when he was about 9 years old, our vet suggested we NOT feed him TABLE SCRAPS, and ONLY feed him DIET DOGFOOD. He was always a slim dog, but we did as we were told, and lo, his seizures COMPLETELY STOPPED. 

Hope this helps?


----------



## I<3Jaeyo (May 28, 2010)

Jaeyo's turning two in september. 

I must admit, we do feed him table scraps but have cut down tremendously as I want him to eat his food more often. 

he's on phenobarbital and potassium bromide right now. His seizures have declined in their frequency but he still has them every now and again. so i don't know if the decrease in eating scraps has helped or the two medications 

He's still freaked out about visitors coming over and depending on if he likes them right away or not, determines if he'll follow them around and make sure "they're staying in line" or if he does not mind they're there and will leave them alone. But it's better progress than before when he would constantly harass them or just snap right away.

also i find the person's fear level determines how mean jaeyo will be. the calmer/unafraid the visitor the more he does not mind their presence and will leave them alone. 

i recently took him to the dog park and he didn't get angry at anyone so that's good. 

i'd love to take him to some socialization classes or even get a behaviouralist but currently my vet has advised me not to take on any of those since he suspects that it would be too much stress on jaeyo as he is struggling with his seizures still. but i feel like he's still at such a young and impressionable stage that it would be easier to do that now...i may look into socialization classes and stall on the behaviouralist as it is a lot of stress whereas socialization is more 'fun'. 

so if anybody knows of any classes that are strictly for socialization located in the mississauga area please let me know. he is two years old in september so not a puppy anymore but not very mature either.


----------



## kjacinto (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, 

My dog Wowie is now 11 years old and he's starting to experience what seems to be seizures 1 every 2 weeks. He had one yesterday and one of his eyes was not focusing on me and the outer rim of his eye was turning light blue. It scared me a lot because I've never seen him like that. Prior to that, he was aggressive when I had visitors at my house, he was never like this before and I was wondering what was going on with him. 

In his younger years, my parents took care of him and they always gave him table scraps and left over human food! Horrible, I know! But now, he has been consistently eating dog food for 2 years now. When he was younger he was always territorial and fought with his twin brother, Kobe. Very feisty with other dogs but sweet with humans. 

My concern is how these seizures are coming about. I know he's an older dog but this is the first time this has happened =/ A little scary. Any advice? suggestions? I would appreciate it, thank you for listening. 

-kimmy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

get him to the vets, they will need to do tests on him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

i take it the doggy is a cockapoo what mix is he/she ? sounds like possible rage syndrome linked with epelepsy i had a gsd like that ...sounds awful and very worrying ...janice x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Kimmy, sorry no experience or constructive advice. But happy to listen,hope this is temporary though with Wowie and that it does nt continue, its sounds very worrying for you. Keep us informed , hope he's ok take care x


----------



## AriEliyah (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey, Kimmy- Hate to say it but seizure u described sounds like what humans go thru when they experience stroke. U should get him to a vet! But if it's anything like the seizures my childhood dog Magnum experienced (from puppy age to mature), what worked perfectly to TOTALLY ERADICATE SEIZURES FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE WAS JUST DIET DOGFOOD! And ABSOLUTELY NO TABLE SCRAPS! Hope your pooch gets better!


----------



## AriEliyah (Jun 8, 2010)

Also, for aggression, u should coach all new visitors to be calm yet assertive, and do not put up with territorial behavior from your pooch- BE FIRM! Watch any Cesar Millan's "Dog Whisperer" u can get your hands on! Cheers!


PS- Once again, how do I unsubscribe from this forum n DELETE MY PROFILE? help?


----------



## I<3Jaeyo (May 28, 2010)

Hi Kimmy, 

What I've learned about seizures is they typically occur during the adolescent years (2-5 years old), there are severity levels of seizures - partial which means the seizure is isolated to a specific area of the body/the dog remains aware during the seizure and grand mal where the dog is unconscious and unaware while the entire body seizes. there is another level of severity which would be the middle but i don't remember what it's called. 

nevertheless, a seizure every two weeks is a cause for concern. my dog Jaeyo has partial seizures where his whole body seizes but he is fully aware and responsive. however he remains on the same medications previously given. my vet has always told me that if jaeyo has two seizures within two weeks of each other to let him know because that is worrisome. 

also be aware that certain toxins can induce seizures so you may want to see if Wowwie is getting to any food or garbage. 

so my best advise is GO SEE YOUR VET. Wowwie is at an odd age to begin having epilepsy...besides it's better to be safe and see your vet  

hope that helps & good luck! i know how hard it is to see your dog lose control of himself during a seizure.


----------

